# 3 pass mdf raised panel doors (bits?)



## cabinetal (Jun 21, 2010)

I once worked in a cabinet shop where we made raised panel mdf doors and drawer fronts. The system we used was referred to as a "3 pass". There were three bits used on three different routers. The first pass cutt the deep outline of the panel. (cove cut approx. 3/8" deep and 1 1/4" wide). the second pass was an ogee cut that rounded the outside edge of the cove, and the third pass was a small straight bit that squared the corners of the panel cut.
This is pretty much a standard mdf raised panel door that is manufactured commercially and can be seen in all the big box stores on their prefab cabinets. 
this system does not use a template or bits with bearings. The routers are guided by base plates moving along rails clamped to the doors, thus the use of three routers with different base plates. 

I have no idea what bits to purchase to do this. I can build a table to guide my router if I have the correct bits.

Anyone?


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

cabinetal said:


> I once worked in a cabinet shop where we made raised panel mdf doors and drawer fronts. The system we used was referred to as a "3 pass". There were three bits used on three different routers. The first pass cutt the deep outline of the panel. (cove cut approx. 3/8" deep and 1 1/4" wide). the second pass was an ogee cut that rounded the outside edge of the cove, and the third pass was a small straight bit that squared the corners of the panel cut.
> This is pretty much a standard mdf raised panel door that is manufactured commercially and can be seen in all the big box stores on their prefab cabinets.
> this system does not use a template or bits with bearings. The routers are guided by base plates moving along rails clamped to the doors, thus the use of three routers with different base plates.
> 
> ...


 
Why do you want to replicate what was done in a commercial shop? If you're not trying to match existing panels (or even if you are), why not just buy a raised panel bit with the features you want? You can get the bevel, ogee and a back cut in a single bit. You can also buy a 3 bit set so that the rails and stiles have the same pattern.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

There are several sources for rail and stile and raised panel bits that cut several different profiles. I have several from MLCS. EagleAmerica Price Cutter also have several profiles, all at reasonable prices.

I just noticed you have not filled in enough of your profile so that other members can know at least the general area in which you live. We are forum of members from around the world. My above response was based on the assumption that you at least you live in North America, and probably the U. S. Forgive me if I am wrong.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

The table is a must! Also, a decently sized router. Mine is a 3.25 hp. although, a 2.5 hp. would probably do the job. 
As far as 3 passes is concerned, my method is to adjust the fence in 3 steps so as to expose more of the bit each pass. 
I use a bearing bit and "isolate the bearing" on the last pass so that the fence carries all the work.


----------



## cabinetal (Jun 21, 2010)

I DO want to buy bit/bits to do mdf raised panel doors. I just don't know what bits to select. The only experience I have had making mdf raised panel doors is listed in my original post. I don't know what type of bits they were. If I did I would buy them, because I know how to use them. All I want to do is make Mdf raised panel doors. I'm trying to keep it simple.


----------



## cabinetal (Jun 21, 2010)

So you are telling me that there is ONE bit that will make the cuts for an mdf raised panel door?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, one bit for the panel and two for the rails and stiles. The raised panel bit is the one where I use the 3 increment cut, with the last against the isolated guide bearing.

In the link below, go to "Raised Panel with Undercutter.

Katana® raised panel, Mitered Door Frame, Matched Rail & Stile Set, Stacked Ogee Rail and Stile, Undercutter Router Bits

That will make your panel. Just below it is the set for the rails and stiles. I cut the rails and stiles in one pass each. I use a sled riding against the fence for the rail end cuts. Another isolated bearing job for both bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Allan

I would suggest using the Vert. router bit, the panels below and the door fonts all made with a 1 1/2 HP PC router, all made with just one bit but you must keep in mind that MDF likes to chips off the top edge easy..the bigger the bit diam.the bigger the chip off, the doors frames can be just about anything you want to use but keep them in the round over type to keep the chip off down to a very min..

MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 2

MLCS Rail and Stile Carbide Tipped Router Bits 1

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html

==========


----------

